# Aluminum ?



## shortrib (May 31, 2007)

Is aluminum good to use on the inside of a homemade smoker?


----------



## scpatterson` (May 31, 2007)

I am probably wrong but I would think aluminum would not hold the heat...


----------



## shortrib (May 31, 2007)

Thanks,

I found another commercial freezer and it is stainless on the outside and aluminum on the inside. Before I call the guy to say I want to get it from him, I want to make sure Aluminum can be used with the heat.


----------



## pigcicles (May 31, 2007)

I would say if you have a fire hot enough to hurt aluminum you ain't going Low N Slow. Aluminum melt point is 1220Âº F. I would say that there is insulation between the two layers... so it should hold the heat fine and work well for you... my opinion though

Keep Smokin


----------



## squeezy (May 31, 2007)

Actually aluninum and copper give an even heat, that is why it is used on the bottom of the better pots & pans that are made of stainless steel. Stainless is a poor conductor (read hot spots)
Hope that helps.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 1, 2007)

Alot of grill bodies are made of aluminum why not?


----------



## chrish (Jun 6, 2007)

a person would think that it isnt good  but when its thick it holds and gives off an even heat inside the grill,


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 7, 2007)

Check the thickness. Thin aluminium might not be so good for a smoker. Thicker stuff should be okay though.


----------



## short one (Jun 7, 2007)

My .02 worth, folks put their wood chips in foil and throw them on the coals, heating element, or gas fire and have no problems. People also make pouches to cook in on grills and open fires, no problems. Just make a rack to keep the heat source a few inches from the aluminum on the sides and bottom and you shouldn't have any problems. With good air movement in the smoker I can't forsee any problems at even say 350*


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2007)

A couple of my Dutch Oven buddies have aluminum Dutch Ovens and they  get them up to 350*-400* for regular use (that using briquettes directly on the pots.


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 7, 2007)

alot of deep fryer baskets are aluminum.... but as said b4, you are going to be using on the inside of a homemade smoker and will get nowhere near the melting point...

i would use it on my racks, heck i have an aluminum pan that i use in my smoker that has holes in it...i am not dead yet..lol


----------

